

Ask HN: What does HN think of S&P rating downgrade for US? - pcj


======
gapanalysis
In some respects, it's overdue. The US is has the most debt in the world. The
debt-to-GDP ratio is 100%. Spending exceeds income. Would you loan the US
money?

Until the Dems and Reps stop trying to win elections and start governing,
things will not improve.

We need to spend less and collect more taxes.

We also need to stop imagining that there's a 2-4 year fix. This is not an
economic crisis. Several decades of poor leadership producing fiscally
irresponsible legislation put us here. It's going to take 5-10 years to
correct. Lots of Americans will have to learn to live with less.

------
sidcool
I think that many databases will have to update the values. And yeah, if
someone has hardcoded UI values, they will have to change as well.

------
there
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2856702>

------
mw63214
short-term: bad - especially Fannie and Freddie, long-term: maybe good(?), may
close export gap. Also, I could be totally wrong.

